# My Latest Challenge



## zac (May 11, 2009)

kingofku said:


> I manage the cable tv system at a large military facility. I've inherited lots of problems and have managed to keep the 46 channel system functioning and on air despite the headend being submerged in water and no real money to maintain the system.
> 
> Anyway, the latest cry for assistance is the base's fire department. The cable is fed by fiber and then converted back to copper. There are 31 drops. Sounds simple? Wrong. The fiber node is heated beyond tolerance and is failing. Someone decided that to distribute 31 drops, just buy a 4 way splitter and 2 16 way splitters. This way, no one gets a decent picture.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I can't help you. Camp Pendleton?


----------



## kingofku (Apr 26, 2011)

zac said:


> I'm sorry I can't help you. Camp Pendleton?


I'm not look for assistance. Just wanted to share the mess I have to clean up. Would rather not say what facility it is.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It looks like a typical cable system to me.


----------



## kingofku (Apr 26, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> It looks like a typical cable system to me.


Oh, that's just sad.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

kingofku said:


> Oh, that's just sad.


Oh, and there are 5 floors of this sh1t!

I got one pic of the tech working on that and he asked me not to use it.

That extra $100 a month comes in handy! :whistling2:

:laughing: :no: :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:~CS~


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> It looks like a typical cable system to me.


That will protect that transformer from getting wet in case of a roof leak:laughing:


----------



## smilindave (May 24, 2014)

looks like ordinary CATV stuff in the field to me. THIS is why CATV blows big chunks, no one cares, just want to finish and get the next ticket. Piece work at its finest.
Regards
Dave


----------

